# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  holiday bees

## Jimbo

watching lots of Austrian bees (Carnies)
Working the white clover in the grass
next to the pool

----------


## Neils

Bees in Austria? I thought they'd all been wiped out. Hope you're enjoying better weather while you fal-di-ree your way round the place.

----------

